

This Is My Jam Shuts Down - mpnagle
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/09/dont-make-us-fear-the-reaper/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity_1462_352293027866071640

======
dkx
I used this site for a short time. It's a great idea but it was let down by
the fact that most music videos have absurd rights restrictions which disallow
embedding on third party sites. Never understood why music publishers would
purposely limit the free marketing available to them.

